# TRAI invites Indians to comment on Net Neutrality Till 20th Aug 2015 Only So Hurry



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s Your Time To Speak! TRAI invites Comments on Net Neutrality



> Net Neutrality has become one of the most important buzzwords in the tech world over the past years. This simple principle states that all content on the internet should get equal speeds, and internet providers cannot discriminate between the content. So users will get the same speed of access to the Facebook as they would for Youtube. The Federal Communications Commission of America, after a intense public debate, sided with Net Neutrality which was seen as a big win for an open and free internet and seen as a rare instant when the public opinion was considered over corporate interests. Now it’s India’s turn to decide the future of the internet.
> 
> The Telecom Regulatory Authority of India(TRAI) has invited views of Indian citizens on the future of the Internet in the country. The regulatory agency is currently also considering the future course of action for the OTT (over-the-top) players such as apps like Whatsapp, Viber, Skype which let users make calls and send messages at reduced rates in comparison to telecom companies. This is why the government is being pressured by the telecom lobby to create a regulatory framework for these apps which are eating into the revenues of the companies.
> 
> ...



Source: TRAI Asks Indians To Comment on Net Neutrality - iGyaan

- - - Updated - - -

TRAI consulatation paper for the same: Consultation Paper : Telecom Regulatory Authority of India

Net Neutrality is chapter 5.

*------------------------ Update -------------------------*

*www.facebook.com/IndiaBakchod/videos/954135921297069/
Happy Internet Independence Day: AIB releases ?Save the Internet 2 ? Judgement Day"

Go through these and See what happened with all the e-mails sent :

Net neutrality: Trai exposes 1 million email IDs to spammers - The Times of India

*We still have chance but till 20th Aug. 5:0 PM only :*
*mygov.in/group-issue/give-your-comments-or-suggestions-recommendations-committee-net-neutrality/

Register, login and lodge your complain before it's too late and do mention :

1. We DON’T WANT Net Neutrality to be defined by telecom companies
2. We DON’T WANT telecom companies to control WHAT we access on the Internet and they CAN’T charge us money for accessing certain websites/applications on the Internet
3. We WANT to be able to access anything, at any time, without having to pay more for it separately.
4. We DON’T WANT licensing for Whatsapp, Viber or any other app we use
5. Access to ALL content on the internet should be accessible to everyone.


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2015)

Wut net neutrality?



Spoiler


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2015)

Read first few pages of the paper, whoever wrote that paper is using very old research and using it in wrong context, very much a Pro-ISPs person.
According to the view in the paper one feels that Mobile and BB companies are almost bankrupt due to OTT players like WhatsApp and Skype.
Gonna write them an email with proper counter facts even though I know that won't make a difference.


----------



## swatkats (Mar 29, 2015)

> Please submit your answers to the *TRAI before the 24th April, 2015 at advqos@trai.gov.in.*
> 
> MediaNama is going to do the following over the next few weeks:
> – Publish a simplified version of the complicated TRAI paper so that  everyone can understand and participate. We’ll do this next week.
> ...



Should India have licensing of Internet services? Net Neutrality? TRAI wants your views - MediaNama


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 29, 2015)

Increase internet speed FIRST.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Please make it simple... Answering these question is like solving UPSC paper... It is so much technical writing...


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Please make it simple... Answering these question is like solving UPSC paper... It is so much technical writing...



That's their aim. Confuse the general public so much that they don't bother answering. Also, each of those questions ends with "Please comment with justifications.". What's the guarantee that they will accept our reasoning? I sense something bad coming.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

^they want us to pay for every service...

Trai may regulate Skype, WhatsApp - The Times of India


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 29, 2015)

stop letting telecom companies overcharge on data plans etc and dont let them ruin VOIP,IM etc
If you are already pricing calls,text and data so high,why charge again for VOIP and IM
those arent exactly free,you still pay a bombshell for the data to use these services

Get rid of poor FUP practices
50mbps till 5gb,then 512kbps unlimited for 1500 per month - Hathaway plan in my area  
give atleast 2-4mbps minimum as FUP

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> ^they want us to pay for every service...
> 
> Trai may regulate Skype, WhatsApp - The Times of India



exactly!!
we already pay ridiculous prices for data,why should we pay over that
doesnt make sense
unless you make a plan for unlimited whatsapp,unlimited skype or something without an additional data plan


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Increase internet speed FIRST.



+ 90 Billion Trillion Zillion.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 30, 2015)

I agree. Increase minimum speed first.

I can barely watch a YT video on my 1mbps connection. Even on 360p. The video embedded in the first post of this thread about Net Neutrality. It was ironical to watch that vid.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2015)

Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/ortel.PNG


In my city, Ortel is the only other broadband in my city other than BSANAL
Just look at the pathetic plan they offer..

I m still waiting for the day when they will offer minimum speed of 2-4 mbps without FUP :/


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2015)

uh net neutrality is about discriminating based on what service is being used on the bandwidth right?
well, first of all, in principle, Im against net neutrality. Some data is more critical than other data. One hypothetical scenario is a hospital, where one person is using a computer to surf funny cat pictures, and another person is looking up symptoms for a rare disease and how to treat it. 
second point is, we should first have and use the services for the ISPs to be discriminating over it. As a regular user (for personal use), even if there is an intention to subscribe to services, not many of these are available in India.

Funnily enough, have no bandwidth problems with my 2mbps unlimited (no FUP) MTNL line at home (1k/m). For last year, while studying, have been using FUP'd BSNL line, and can understand what a pain it is.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2015)

What's posted on Post 12 is simply unbelievable! I should consider myself extremely lucky! God damn!


----------



## snap (Mar 30, 2015)

Net Neutrality is that we can chose which service to use without getting throttled by our isps, ex: Isps will start throttling video streaming or voip calling and telling to pay extra. When we pay for net we should be able to use it however we want.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

First they should give pan india 2 mbps minimum FUP-less broadband for less than Rs 400 a month and then they can think about regulating OTT apps. 

Download Speed by Country | Net Index from Ookla
World Average: 22.7 mbps
India's average: 6.7 mbps
What we actually get in India: 512 kbps 
that's around 1/50 th of the world's average.

According to List of countries by Internet connection speeds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, India stands at 51st position 

Look at the internet speed in Romania. They get 100 mbps for Rs 450/month.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2015)

Nah, I don't think removing FUP totally is a good idea, cause as long as a-holes like me are there I will literally do anything possible, so for users like me there should be an FUP limit, and I am sure other users are like me are there too. However the minimum FUP should be 100 GB (this size is not linked with my usage type), and the absolute minimum speed should be 2 mbps.

Just like a school can't have students who score less than 30%, less than 2 mbps broadband should be eliminated from every corner of this country, effective immediately.


Dreaming? Yeah course!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 30, 2015)

So, Government Services are best for internet...
See this..
Broadband - MTNL Mumbai

Using one


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Nah, I don't think removing FUP totally is a good idea, cause as long as a-holes like me are there I will literally do anything possible, so for users like me there should be an FUP limit, and I am sure other users are like me are there too. However the minimum FUP should be 100 GB (this size is not linked with my usage type), and the absolute minimum speed should be 2 mbps.
> 
> Just like a school can't have students who score less than 30%, less than 2 mbps broadband should be eliminated from every corner of this country, effective immediately.
> 
> ...


Why not get more bandwidth instead of enforcing FUP?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check these out:
1. Internet tariff plans
2. Odisha Cablenet Pvt. Ltd., Plans and Packages


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> So, Government Services are best for internet...
> See this..
> Broadband - MTNL Mumbai
> 
> Using one



Yup. At one time they offered better plans, no FUP, 1mbps for 999, which got upgraded to 2mbps for 999. Although this plan is no longer available, they have a killer provision. 


> Existing Broadband Customers can continue in their existing plan or migrate to new plan of their choice


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 30, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Yup. At one time they offered better plans, no FUP, 1mbps for 999, which got upgraded to 2mbps for 999. Although this plan is no longer available, they have a killer provision.



^ similar kind of thing happen to me for broadband combo offer


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 30, 2015)

Anorion said:


> uh net neutrality is about discriminating based on what service is being used on the bandwidth right?
> well, first of all, in principle, Im against net neutrality. Some data is more critical than other data. One hypothetical scenario is a hospital, where one person is using a computer to surf funny cat pictures, and another person is looking up symptoms for a rare disease and how to treat it.
> second point is, we should first have and use the services for the ISPs to be discriminating over it. As a regular user (for personal use), even if there is an intention to subscribe to services, not many of these are available in India.
> 
> Funnily enough, have no bandwidth problems with my 2mbps unlimited (no FUP) MTNL line at home (1k/m). For last year, while studying, have been using FUP'd BSNL line, and can understand what a pain it is.


This kind of thinking is so wrong. 

See the person who is using the phone to surf cat pictures has paid for a 1 Mbps bandwidth and he has to get it. Also the other person who is looking up information too has paid for 1 Mbps and he has to get it too. So where is the problem here? The ISP has to arrange for 2 Mbps to cater to both of them and throttle if any of them goes above 1 Mbps. Does not have anything to do with what each individual is doing with it.

The only situation where discrimination among network traffic is if you are in Antarctica and no chance of laying cables, have to use the only available satellite uplink and you need to transmit urgent earthquake warning while the person is surfing cat pictures then it is justified. Because there the pipe is common and no chance of putting new pipe.

In reality what the ISPs are doing right now is overselling the available bandwidth (something like what airlines used to do leading to people with confirmed tickets not getting seats) and trying to make dishonest profit by charging more for the same infrastructure. Thats plain wrong.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2015)

yup. Im against it for maximising revenue for the ISPs
Im for it theoretically. Like if the infrastructure of the Internet itself can understand what is critical data and what is not, and prioritize accordingly, in the case of bottlenecks or problems.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 30, 2015)

Come on. They have spent a lot in advertising themselves in creating and telecasting all those advertisements and marketing campaigns. They have to pay ARR, Abhishek, the zoo zoos etc. Who is going to pay the the TV channels for the ads? That is why they should not care about maintaining their existing capacity or increasing the capacity. Don't forget the investors, who come first. They do everything for the company and they should be rewarded with bonus when ever possible. And the board of directors along with them.

They should not care for the customers as they don't have any better service providers. They should make most out of the cartel that they have formed for fixing the prices. They should charge Rs. 500 for 100 MB/month and Rs. 10/MB after the limit. They all should have only this plan. Additionally, they should not have any call/message boosters at all. Also, users should be charged for USSD requests also.

Have I forgot something?

/s


----------



## spxx (Mar 30, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yup. Im against it for maximising revenue for the ISPs
> Im for it theoretically. Like if the infrastructure of the Internet itself can understand what is critical data and what is not, and prioritize accordingly, in the case of bottlenecks or problems.



 am sorry , you are getting it all wrong that is not how internet works, web treats data as data, the different protocols we use  Https/http, ftp, BT, and is case of voip sip: etc use data without discriminating against it and there is no way to decide at what speed which data should travel , what TRAI which is in pockets of isps is trying to create multiple highways where they are speed cops and can write you a challan unless you pay up and that is so wrong on so many fronts, isps job is give my data at whatever price , package fixed by them and it is up to me how use it.

 they do this and you won't see a Indian version of netflix, hulu etc and this what they are trying to stifle, innovation and they are afraid of it, worldwide esp in USA and India, isps are also in major big time media ,DHT, production , movies you name it and they already invested in that and they trying to maintain a monoply  over that , web is a big threat to that business cause of ppl we call cord cutters who are not dependent on regular T.V . going after OTT is the first step, they tried in USA where it is same with comsat, verzion , time etc  all are invested in media and they failed ,OTT is just an excuse real target it going after media providers on net.

 on coming to services in India it down right path tic , i have worked in Sweden for over a year and i paid 15 euro for 1000/1000 fiber with no limits and 90 HD channels [ am leaving again in 2 days and frankly one of the reasons is internet out here]
 FUP is a myth crated by isps , data costs but not that much esp since our own Indian telcos like tata and reliance are largest sellers of B/W to international isp like in Europe and they making killing out there . airtel is hugely invested in African markets and is now looking at Europe , these guys have already created a monoply , voip apps are not a threat to them unless they learn to evolve according to market and provide much faster, cheaper and reliable service like they in most of Europe and east asia .

 p.s if they ever try regulate it you could use a vpn and tunnel voip over that and there already voip clients out there which mask their traffic as https , going after webz is futile web will always route against any damage.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2015)

^I completely agree. I have worked with an MNC for British Telecom , AT&T. 
Airtel too has invested a lot of money in Africas.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah it is like that free suggestion box that will never be opened and if opened will be going towards trash to make place for some more suggestions.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

Will submit a counter comment soon. The Document is quite large and idiotic TBH.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Will submit a counter comment soon. The Document is quite large and idiotic TBH.


Here you go. 
It's bit un-crappified version.

*docs.google.com/document/d/1kNXtANR9UV6fSjV2DNrkcIMAJVVN4CJfHHiq_0kkx8E/edit


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> Here you go.
> It's bit un-crappified version.
> 
> *docs.google.com/document/d/1kNXtANR9UV6fSjV2DNrkcIMAJVVN4CJfHHiq_0kkx8E/edit



Thanks...Much appreciated.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

Its the first time that I am spamming my Status updates with NetNeutrality hashtags and related links and pics. I hope it pays off.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 10, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Its the first time that I am spamming my Status updates with NetNeutrality hashtags and related links and pics. I hope it pays off.


Keep checking this site - India: United We Stand

and THIS  - *www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/322iv8/trai_asking_for_feedback_on_their_proposal_is_a/


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> uh net neutrality is about discriminating based on what service is being used on the bandwidth right?
> *well, first of all, in principle, Im against net neutrality. Some data is more critical than other data. One hypothetical scenario is a hospital, where one person is using a computer to surf funny cat pictures, and another person is looking up symptoms for a rare disease and how to treat it.*
> second point is, we should first have and use the services for the ISPs to be discriminating over it. As a regular user (for personal use), even if there is an intention to subscribe to services, not many of these are available in India.
> 
> Funnily enough, have no bandwidth problems with my 2mbps unlimited (no FUP) MTNL line at home (1k/m). For last year, while studying, have been using FUP'd BSNL line, and can understand what a pain it is.



what you have said is correct, but i think you have missed a point. its not upto to the ISPs to regulate the internet. if an institution want to discourage its employees from visiting a certain website, then they will block those sites using filters. the ISPs' duty is to provide equal net connection, and they must do it. its like having parental control.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't know what you guys are planning, but I'm writing to my local newspapers and giving a speech in my school on this. 
Because debating over here is not gonna make a difference. A single newspaper column reaches lakhs of people. And a single speech reaches ~500 people. If anyone has a better idea please do tell me.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> I don't know what you guys are planning, but I'm writing to my local newspapers and giving a speech in my school on this.
> Because debating over here is not gonna make a difference. A single newspaper column reaches lakhs of people. And a single speech reaches ~500 people. If anyone has a better idea please do tell me.



This is good I will also do something similar.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry to promote here
Please start posting in my sub reddit.
Net Neutrality for India.

I could really use some help from users who know CSS.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 11, 2015)

or just head over to Save The Internet!
It's 2 clicks stuff.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> or just head over to Save The Internet!
> It's 2 clicks stuff.



Right. Signing pledges won't help. This is actually what everyone should do.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 11, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Right. Signing pledges won't help. This is actually what everyone should do.


Signing Pledges in India is kind of joke. 
BTW new AIB video is good! 

AIB : Save The Internet - YouTube


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> or just head over to Save The Internet!
> It's 2 clicks stuff.



This is good. Many of the lazy people can click a few clicks.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 12, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> or just head over to Save The Internet!
> It's 2 clicks stuff.



this wont help much actually. but you can always give a try. a better way would be to use mass media.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 12, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> this wont help much actually. but you can always give a try. a better way would be to use mass media.


It's the only Possible solution to prevent OTT from happening. TRAI ASKED us to mail them.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 12, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> It's the only Possible solution to prevent OTT from happening. TRAI ASKED us to mail them.



Though I highly doubt whether they would read these thousands of mails. And will they really decide based on our suggestions?

Isn't it obvious that, people doesn't wants this and chances are 99% of people will email them against it. So what's the point of asking?

Just curious...may be I'm not able to understand their POV.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 13, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Though I highly doubt whether they would read these thousands of mails. And will they really decide based on our suggestions?
> 
> Isn't it obvious that, people doesn't wants this and chances are 99% of people will email them against it. So what's the point of asking?
> 
> Just curious...may be I'm not able to understand their POV.


They are just 6-7. ofc, they won't read mails. They should just see who is in favour and who is against (WHO IS AGAINST? ) .


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 13, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> It's the only Possible solution to prevent OTT from happening. TRAI ASKED us to mail them.



if they really wanted our opinions, they'd have given a far far far much more time. FCC gave America ~300 days for their opinion. what we got wasnt even a month. 

Also TRAI's head/chief or whatever is retiring this month, so if this is implemented, he'll be the scapegoat and the new head/chief/whatever will get away with it while making a lot of money.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> if they really wanted our opinions, they'd have given a far far far much more time. FCC gave America ~300 days for their opinion. what we got wasnt even a month.
> 
> Also TRAI's head/chief or whatever is retiring this month, so if this is implemented, he'll be the scapegoat and the new head/chief/whatever will get away with it while making a lot of money.


 I know, TRAI asking for feedback on their proposal is a sham : india


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

I sent that email which was linked here (or maybe elsewhere, don't remember) and just some minutes ago I got this,



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/duBx8YK.jpg


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 13, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> I sent that email which was linked here (or maybe elsewhere, don't remember) and just some minutes ago I got this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well either its a glitch or GMail is marking this as a spam message(which was inevitable)


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 13, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> I sent that email which was linked here (or maybe elsewhere, don't remember) and just some minutes ago I got this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a problem. A!B said so on twitter.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

^Ah, okay then.


*icl.googleusercontent.com/?lite_ur...inize-airtel-zero/134079/&lc=en-IN&geid=2&s=1


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2015)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] [MENTION=134913]pratyush997[/MENTION]

This is because, the peoples who used savetheinternet.in to send the Mails, along with the official TRAI mail ID, AIB bcc'd them just to confirm, which is a Gmail ID.

Now that peoples are responding, Google is blocking AIB Gmail ID to receive mails at such a high rate. Your mail got successfully delivered to TRAI Mail ID though.

You'll get it, if you read the mail.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 14, 2015)

*www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/32j7up/speech_for_net_neutrality/

Here's my thread for a speech I prepared for my school, hope you guys like it! All suggestions are welcome, here or on reddit?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 14, 2015)

Flipkart CEO logs in for net neutrality

Flipkart opts out of Airtel Zero


-commerce website Flipkart announced on Tuesday that it will not take part in the Airtel Zero programme and pledged its support to net neutrality.

"We at Flipkart have always strongly believed in the concept of #NetNeutrality, for we exist because of the Internet," said a tweet from the company's offical Twitter handle.

Over the past few days, there has been a great amount of debate, both internally and externally, on the topic of zero rating, and we have a deeper understanding of the implications, said a press release from the company.

"We will be walking away from the ongoing discussions with Airtel for their platform Airtel Zero," the release said.

Committing itself to the "larger cause of Net Neutrality," the company said it will be working towards ensuring that the spirit of net neutrality is upheld and applied equally to all companies in India irrespective of the size or the service being offered and there is absolutely no discrimination whatsoever.

"We do not support anything that could discriminate one company or service over the other by creating roadblocks that compromise the experience that they promise to offer," Sachin Bansal, CEO of Flipkart said in an interview to nextbigwhat.com.

The CEO had earlier expressed his support to Airtel Zero, an open marketing platform from telecom giant Airtel, that allows customers to access a variety of mobile applications for free, with the data charges being paid by start-ups and large companies.

We are in favour of net neutrality, Flipkart CEO - The Hindu


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 14, 2015)

^all thanks to reddit India :')


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

Finally FK pulled back, they realised how much the public is pissed at that. In my college we ordered about 20 products just to cancel them.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice. So those who make an alliance with these isps enforcing such plans , let's order in bulk and cancel them stating net neutrality in reason.  
Not a bad idea , indeed to piss off them.


----------



## paroh (Apr 14, 2015)

All user's of thinkdigit and other forums come together and support Net Neutrality  and safe the internet


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Apr 14, 2015)

Order... then cancel, LoL

*i.imgur.com/lSwLS1F.jpg

Way to piss them off


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah looks like we are getting the results.

Please keep following /r/india and follow the steps.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2015)

India does not need net neutrality | Business Standard On The Beat


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anorion said:


> India does not need net neutrality | Business Standard On The Beat



link to the reddit thread as well 

India does not need net neutrality : india


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 14, 2015)

Just Encouraging folks to post about it NN.
[NetNeutrality] Poster on University's Notice Board! I've done my part, have you? : india


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> Just Encouraging folks to post about it NN.
> [NetNeutrality] Poster on University's Notice Board! I've done my part, have you? : india



Good initiative bro. But make sure you inform them about the backend story too, else it'll happen like...

*i.imgur.com/iYwICo5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uySEDMY.jpg


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 15, 2015)

Ahem stupid question: Why does our powers that be need "comments" from people to stop something bad?


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Good initiative bro. But make sure you inform them about the backend story too, else it'll happen like...
> 
> *i.imgur.com/iYwICo5.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/uySEDMY.jpg


Ignorance is gonna cost them! 
And who dafaq hashtags micromaxcanvasspark in comments  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Ignorance is gonna cost them!
> And who dafaq hashtags micromaxcanvasspark in comments  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Only he knows


----------



## zapout (Apr 16, 2015)

WTH is this 


I tried to surf on Vodafone Internet with opera mini,  it showed me opera mini pack; 8 rs for 20mb for one day.


----------



## swatkats (Apr 16, 2015)

TRAI consultation paper was written by telecom industry  representatives. savetheinternet.in team has prepared a document  explaining the blatant copy-paste job.


*www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/32o00z/proof_the_trai_consultation_paper_was_written_by/


----------



## Anorion (Apr 17, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Ahem stupid question: Why does our powers that be need "comments" from people to stop something bad?



this is an immense opportunity. TRAI is saying watch this, we gonna draft the most progressive regulations about net neutrality possible.


----------



## funskar (Apr 17, 2015)

Everything is becoming s**t in india day by day.
Bloody ministers & these businessmans


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2015)

Anorion said:


> India does not need net neutrality | Business Standard On The Beat



For a writer "he" sure "uses" lots of "double quotes" for "emphasis".


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2015)

What is this, looting indian money by ministers in technical way so that no one [public] can understand


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2015)

aren't those free things/services are different than net neutrality?? can anyone clear my doubt? 
and How this free things (like internet.org) came into discussion??
free things/stuffs is different and net neutrality is different? right?
we want net neutrality because we don't want to pay for each site we visit (as sites does not want money from us)...
so why internet.org is big issue?? I don't understand that..

(please quote)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

Just left it as it is.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2015)

^ talking to me???


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ talking to me???


Read the same sentence with 'left' replaced with 'leave'. Then read it again with 'left'. You'd know the difference.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2015)

ico said:


> Read the same sentence with 'left' replaced with 'leave'. Then read it again with 'left'. You'd know the difference.



I got that. left leave...  but thanks
but i want to know more views and difference between those free services and net neutrality. So left it as it was on "closed (flipkart)" thread..


----------



## josin (Apr 18, 2015)

As an Airtel customer I got this mail today




> Dear Customer
> 
> Over the last few days you may have seen a lot of conversation on our toll free platform Airtel Zero. It has been painted as a move that violates net neutrality and we have been very concerned at the incorrect information that has been carried by some quarters in the media as well as in social media. I wanted to take this opportunity to clear the air and reiterate that we are completely committed to net neutrality. Let me clarify.
> 
> ...


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2015)

^ okay, so is this wrong interpretation of media or airtel is lying


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2015)

wrong interpretation of media, and people also. Wanted to point it out, but it is a small and trivial matter as far as the larger issue is concerned 
airtel zero may have been a trigger or a tipping point, but is not the primary issue really
airtel is also lying, and using this opportunity to give a positive spin and take a stance
even though this particular case may check out as far as net neutrality is concerned, there have been cases where their policies clearly did not. This example is from before airtel zero: What Net Neutrality? VoIP Calls Such as Skype Could Cost Extra on Airtel | NDTV Gadgets

Airtel is smartly distancing itself from such disastrous decisions in the past by saying airtel zero is not against net neutrality, and airtel believes in net neutrality.

it is taking some time for me to read and understand the whole TRAI document, it is a little all over the place and cannot understand whether it is about ISPs or telecom and what are considerations for cable/tv services are doing there
going by face value
only 20% of those with mobiles use internet, and that too mostly on 2g. Those that do are reaching the limit of what available spectrum is there because of some hungry services like cloud back up and video. Also, whatsapp or skype is not answerable to you if something goes wrong in their service, in the same way and under the same rules that airtel is, for providing essentially the same service, that is unfair no? (this can be a simple procedural step that adds to costs... what if whatsapp had to verify your documents in the same way that airtel has to do). 
FUP based connectivity is an already existing solution, which is what it will eventually come down to, I'm guessing.

Both sides appear to be fighting preemptively over something that might never happen or at least in a situation where we have too little data to meaningfully make decisions on what to regulate at this moment. This seems like a fight to keep stuff free, not really so much for freedom. there seems to be some kind of a drive to get off facebook. how about some kind of a drive to get on internet services? like ditch your hard drives and use cloud back up only? or a drive to delete all illegal mp3s and access music through legal means only.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2015)

> Dear Customer
> 
> Over the last few days you may have seen a lot of conversation on our toll free platform Airtel Zero. It has been painted as a move that violates net neutrality and we have been very concerned at the incorrect information that has been carried by some quarters in the media as well as in social media. I wanted to take this opportunity to clear the air and reiterate that we are completely committed to net neutrality. Let me clarify.
> 
> ...



my views and questions in bold.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ okay, so is this wrong interpretation of media or airtel is lying



A lying telecom company ??? no way......


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> my views and questions in bold.


I agree with that completely.



vito scalleta said:


> A lying telecom company ??? no way......


Why not? They haven't have done anything to prove otherwise.
Also, they have always taken steps to curb people interest for there own petty needs.
Like concept of FUP. Indian market didnt have the maturity to implement something like that as we already had slow speeds with limited bandwidth. Still, airtel went ahead and implemented FUP at ridiculous speeds and size of 5gb or 10gb. 

Look at countries Like USA where too it have been implemented but they have a matured market. They already have high bandwidth and speed. So puttings caps at 150-300gb is not a issue at all.

These companies are not there to safeguard your interests. Thinking otherwise is stupidity. They won't miss a single chance to take advantage of people like you. 
Nothing is free in this world. They are just showing you a glorious picture of some free apps while taking the whole internet away from us all.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Why not? They haven't have done anything to prove otherwise.
> Also, they have always taken steps to curb people interest for there own petty needs.
> Like concept of FUP. Indian market didnt have the maturity to implement something like that as we already had slow speeds with limited bandwidth. Still, airtel went ahead and implemented FUP at ridiculous speeds and size of 5gb or 10gb.
> 
> ...



That was meant as a sarcasm, I guess.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 19, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> I agree with that completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 19, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> I agree with that completely.
> 
> 
> Why not? They haven't have done anything to prove otherwise.
> ...



It was sarcasm. no should believe the words from a telecom company without gng thru the nooks and corners of the entire text and comtemplating all possible meanings it can bear..


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

A very well intended sarcasm.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

Net Neutrality: Trai says 'shrill voices' won't win debate | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

****er has already taken the money from Telcos.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

I am not getting a good feeling from this. Now that they have received plenty of emails so they are taking the other route to make the decision stand up ugh.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2015)

Hah. Shrill voices. 


Mofos. All of them are dirty mofos.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2015)

See what happened with all the e-mails sent :
Net neutrality: Trai exposes 1 million email IDs to spammers - The Times of India

We still have chance but till today only :
*mygov.in/group-issue/give-your-comments-or-suggestions-recommendations-committee-net-neutrality/

Register, login and lodge your complain before it's too late and do mention :

1. We DON’T WANT Net Neutrality to be defined by telecom companies
2. We DON’T WANT telecom companies to control WHAT we access on the Internet and they CAN’T charge us money for accessing certain websites/applications on the Internet
3. We WANT to be able to access anything, at any time, without having to pay more for it separately.
4. We DON’T WANT licensing for Whatsapp, Viber or any other app we use
5. Access to ALL content on the internet should be accessible to everyone.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2015)

Can I share above msg in WhatsApp to all friends?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2015)

^definitely...


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2015)

I've done my part but this won't make any difference. TRAI is just testing the water, they'll do whatever they feel like.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 18, 2015)

^^ Me too done my part.


----------



## saiyaman (Aug 19, 2015)

I can't help but thank the organization for it's fascinating intelligence on getting the people's comments to prevent something obviously bad which they could have done without this.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2015)

You did not get the whole picture. Getting our onions sure do feels great but it's ain't going to change a thing. Anyway, kudos to those four who have taken the initiative to spread public awareness about this.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 21, 2015)

topgear said:


> You did not get the whole picture. Getting our onions sure do feels great but it's ain't going to change a thing. Anyway, kudos to those four who have taken the initiative to spread public awareness about this.



Me Too .... Did my Part
--- useless though - we all know this ain't gonna change a thing.


----------



## saiyaman (Aug 21, 2015)

topgear said:


> You did not get the whole picture. Getting our onions sure do feels great but it's ain't going to change a thing. Anyway, kudos to those four who have taken the initiative to spread public awareness about this.



My post meant: Why does the TRAI have to ask us about this? Why can't they take the step to keep the internet as it is when the world knows that is the obvious right choice?

My post was meant to be sarcastic


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

They are simply trying to show that we live in a democracy and we do not give a s#!t about the people of this country.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2015)

^^ That is what they always do.



saiyaman said:


> My post meant: Why does the TRAI have to ask us about this? Why can't they take the step to keep the internet as it is when the world knows that is the obvious right choice?
> 
> My post was meant to be sarcastic



Okay, got it 

ANyway, some food for thought :

*factly.in/indian-parliament-canteen-price-list-who-decides-rates-for-food-in-parliament-canteens/
Rs 50,000 salary to laundry services: Here's what your MP gets - Firstpost


----------

